# Cellini Evo V2 - recommended baskets and shower screens?



## Threeracers (Nov 13, 2015)

Afternoon all, I have a Cellini Evo V2 in regular daily use - probably 5 large espressos a day - and must confess that beyond a good dunking in Puly and a change of gasket I haven't replaced anything since purchase!

So I think its about time I treated it to a new basket and possibly a shower screen but before I go onto Bella Barista I thought I would just ask what the favourite options are these days? OE or an upgrade?

I currently use the OE supplied double/large basket which I assume is 18gm? And I tend to dose 18gm of coffee in it.

TIA

Mark


----------



## RobW (Dec 24, 2017)

Get yourself a ridgeless 18g VST basket. One of the best bang for your buck upgrades


----------



## Olliehulla (Feb 26, 2013)

As per RobW, VST 18g ridgeless. I went for an IMS screen and a silicon seal as well. You may need to re-calibrate grind to get your shot timings back as I found they effected things when I changed them.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

If getting a VST basket don't forget you'll also want a tighter fitting 58.something mm tamper to go with it.


----------



## dtapio (Jan 1, 2015)

I have exactly same machine and same setup as Olliehula mentioned. You can't go wrong with that


----------

